# This Is When To Harvest



## videoman40 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi, I see alot of people making statements referring to harvesting by the color of the stigma's. IE, they usually say when the stigma's turn red, you harvest.

In case anyone is "lost" by the word stigma, these are the hairs growing off your bud.

Someone even made this visual aid....







*This is so wrong*,, and not a good way to determine when to harvest at all.

You need to harvest by the color of the trichomes. 

You'll need a 30x glass, loop or microscope. (I bought a 30x uptp100x scope with light at radio shack for only $10.00)

The stigmas, as well as their color, can be seen easily with the naked eye. The trichomes can be seen with the naked eye too, but you cant see the color change without magnification. *The trichomes, with the naked eye, look like crystals of sugar on the bud and surrounding leaves.*

You can see in this picture below, that the hairs are about 50% red, but the trichomes appear totally clear. With magnification you can see that many of the trichomes are starting to turn amber on the caps and some have the amber streaking down the stalk. Again, to see the trichome color you need magnification, and cant be viewed in this picture.








I've been asked repeatedly, is there any way to tell by looking with my eye, and the answer is no.
However, to make thing easier on you, this is what I picked up for only $9.99
Which should fit everyones budget.
RadioShack.com

Powerful 60-100X magnification 
Compact design provides easy portability 
Easy-to-use controls allow for adjustable focus and zoom 
Built-in light with on/off switch


----------



## patch0i (Mar 5, 2007)

way helpful even though im far from harvesting i probably will keep this in mind. i did an outdoor grow a few years ago, and i harvested too early. not good. pretty much a waste of a good amount of herb.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah, you need to get a 30x or higher, mine goes upto 100x and its pretty amazing to see.


----------



## hearmenow (Mar 5, 2007)

Excellent thread, VM. This definitely will help at harvest time.


----------



## babygro (Mar 5, 2007)

Good start, and whilst you tell people to look at the colour of the trichomes, you don't explain to anyone what the different colours actually mean in real terms.

The 'glandular stalked trichomes' the bract secretions we're mostly interested in because they contain the majority of &#8710;9 Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) the psychoactive cannabinol that gets us 'high' goes through 4 distinct colour changes in its maturation and degradation -

Clear - the colour new trichomes start out at
Cloudy - the commencement of THC decomposition
Amber - THC starting to break down into CBN
Dark amber - further decomposition and oxidisation of THC into CBN

The clear and cloudy states contain the most THC before it starts decomposing down into CBN and 50/50 clear cloudy is a good mix to shoot for. More info here -

https://www.rollitup.org/59084-post13.html


----------



## splifman (Mar 5, 2007)

Good post videoman, I bought a similar magnifying glass today. I don't like it that much. You have to almost touch the plant in order to see anything. Kinda sucks. I might return it. 

THanks for the additional info babygro. I have been reading up on when to harvest and what type of stone the different stages will produce. because I am on day 42 of flowering on my NL and I might harvest one of them today!


----------



## green_nobody (Mar 5, 2007)

cool stuff videoman, i gone grab on next time pass by at a radioshack and babygro, great explanation on the "color code" thx you guys


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 5, 2007)

While what babygro said is completely true, my intent was to keep this as simple as possible. 
 A couple of points to remember, what you are looking for is on the tips on the trichomes, what may appear sort of like a mushroom cap will appear, this is what you are looking at.
 You want to judge the color of the tip, and by doing so you can retain some degree of control over what type of high you will get from your harvest.


----------



## Crayola (Mar 5, 2007)

wow. what an awesome thread! really informative, i'll have to keep this in mind when that magical harvesting time rolls around. lol. and like green_nobody, i'll definitely have to pick up a scope next time i'm near that shack full of radios.


----------



## splifman (Mar 5, 2007)

Videoman, have you experienced the same type of problems with the magnifying glass that I mentioned in my last post? I have had a real hard time getting a good look at the trichomes because you have to touch the device up to the flower in order for it to work. Have you had this problem as well?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 5, 2007)

try a jewelers loupe. it can be held much further away. has a larger field of vision. and come in many different magnifications.


----------



## splifman (Mar 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> try a jewelers loupe. it can be held much further away. has a larger field of vision. and come in many different magnifications.


Yeah, I'll try to pick one of those up. How much will that run me do you think?


----------



## Jimmy Johnston (Mar 5, 2007)

If you have a pocket microscope, or jewellers loupe, you can examine the trichomes (trichs). They start out as just little sticks, and as your bud ripens they grow bobbles on the tops of those sticks. As soon as your trichs have bobbles on, and appear to be ready to burst, you can harvest. 

If you leave them on, and keep an eye on the trichs with your magnifier, you can taylor the stone to what you require. They will firstly go a milky white colour, this is the process of THC degrading to CBD, THC gives you the heady "up" high, whereas the CBD gives you the body stone.

Most people chop when the trichs are mainly milky white. If you leave them a bit longer, you will see the trichs turn an amber colour, this is when the buds are at their most potent in terms of couch-lock, and is the best time to harvest if the smoke is to be used for medi purposes.

High psychoactive varieties produce clear or transparent capitate heads then they turn transparent amber then slowly oxidise to brown, none translucent. This type is most psychoactive at the early amber translucent stage.

Most varieties do not have a translucent amber stage. What you get is transparent then the milky none translucent that develops over time to the oxidised none translucent brown stage. This type is most psychoactive at the early milky stage.

The thing about amber trichomes, is that true amber trichomes only develop in some phenotypes and only with very high potency types! 

The way to define it, is that high potency or should I say the type of plant that develops what I call complex psychoactivity, only develop with clear trichome stages, they go from glass clear to very light yellow to amber to red amber as they develop. The onset of the first red amber just showing is when the potency is at its peak.

At all these stages the trichomes are crystal clear like cut jewels! Its only as they start to degrade that they start to go brown and start to cloud ie: become none translucent this finally degrades to a dark muddy colour.

Types that go from glass clear to milky [like frosted glass]. With this type when you get 40 to 60% milky trichomes, new thc production is being produced at a lower rate than it is slowly degrading, this is the most psychoactive point for this type or variety, it will never produce true amber, instead when you get the oxidised thc starting to show, which is more of an amber brown but cloudy. With this type of var as soon as brown trichomes start appearing you know thc production is way over the top and declining rapidly, at this stage psychoactivity is also declining and the effect becomes more and more narcotic. You see this much more with genes that come from hash making type genetics or so called indicas. Its the same thing as fresh lightly pressed hash has a nice medium honey coloured look, but this very quickly starts to darken, becomes brown then black over time as the surface thc oil oxidises.

Real Amber trichomes only happen on a very few varieties (mainly sativa dominant), the order is clear, clear slightly pale yellow, ie [going amber], to clear red amber. [at all stages they remain jewel clear]

With most varieties (indica dominant) you get clear trichomes then slightly cloudy finally milky.

What happens to both types (sativa and indica) is that eventually both milky and amber trichomes will finally degrade to brown, people often confuse this brown with amber, true amber trichome types remain crystal clear until they finally degrade, they are not the same, the final brown is cloudy/muddy in both types, when trichomes are getting to this stage potency is declining rapidly and the buds well over the top.

With sativa doms time means little, as soon as you see the first sign of trichome changes ie milky/clear straw, you can start cutting a bud every week, then choose the stone you like best, sats take longer to mature especially real amber types, also longer to degrade to the brown oxidised stage. 

Pictures 1, 2, and 3 show some pictures of trichome maturation which have turned milky in colour.

Picture 4 is a shot of trichomes ready for harvest on an indica dominant strain. Picture 5 is a sativa.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 5, 2007)

splifman said:


> Videoman, have you experienced the same type of problems with the magnifying glass that I mentioned in my last post? I have had a real hard time getting a good look at the trichomes because you have to touch the device up to the flower in order for it to work. Have you had this problem as well?


No Splifman, just rip or cut off a leaf, and sit down with it.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 8, 2007)

Jimmy, I think this is false_......"Real Amber trichomes only happen on a very few varieties (mainly sativa dominant), the order is clear, clear slightly pale yellow, ie [going amber], to clear red amber. [at all stages they remain jewel clear]
With most varieties (indica dominant) you get clear trichomes then slightly cloudy finally milky."_

I believe that indica dominant do indeed get amber in color.


----------



## peoples805 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey, all
Just got the Micorscope and now im really impacient. I checked and old Forum and found additional info. That backs everything up, i looked at some 
leaves under the scope and . its clear but going cloudy, i want to hold out for another week, here is some info.
*What are Trichomes?* 








*capitate stalked trichome photo by:* Eirik

Although cannabis resin glands called trichomes are structurally diverse, they come in three basic varieties: 


*Bulbous:* 
The _bulbous_ type is the smallest (15-30 micron). From one to four cells make up the "foot" and "stalk," and one to four cells make up the "head" of the gland. Head cells secrete a resin - presumably cannabinoids, and related compounds which accumulate between the head cells and the cuticle. When the gland matures, a nipple-like protrusion may form on the membrane from the pressure of the accumulating resin. The bulbous glands are found scattered about the surfaces of the above-ground plant parts. 

*Capitate-Sessile:* 
The second type of gland is much larger & is more numerous than the bulbous glands. They are called capitate, which means having a globular-shaped head. On immature plants, the heads lie flush, appearing not to have a stalk and are called _capitate sessile_. They actually have a stalk that is one cell high, although it may not be visible beneath the globular head. The head is composed of usually eight, but up to 16 cells, that form a convex rosette. These cells secrete cannabinoids, and related compounds which accumulate between the rosette and it's outer membrane. This gives it a spherical shape. The gland measures from 25 to 100 micron across. 

*Capitate-Stalked:* 
Cannabinoids are most abundant in the _capitate-stalked_ gland which consists of a tier of secretory disc cells subtending a large non-cellular secretory cavity. During flowering the capitate glands that appear on the newly formed plant parts take on a third form. Some of the glands are raised to a height of 150 to 500 micron when their stalks elongate. These capitate-stalked glands appear during flowering and form their densest cover on the female flower bracts. They are also highly concentrated on the small leaves that accompany the flowers. The male flowers have stalked glands on the sepals, but they are smaller and less concentrated than on the female bracts. Male flowers form a row of very large capitate glands along the opposite sides of anthers. 







*photo by:* Proof_of_the_pudding






*photo by:* Proof_of_the_pudding
The figures above denote capitate-stalked trichomes with green arrows, the bulbous trichomes with yellow arrows & the red arrows mark the capitate-sessile trichomes. Cyan arrows denote cystolith hairs. 

*Life inside a capitate-stalked trichome* 





*image by:* Snaps_Provolone
Disc cells, attached to leaf or bract by stipe cells _(*RED*)_ & basal cells _(*GREEN*)_, release fibrillar wall matrix into secretory cavity where it contributes to thickening of subcuticular wall during enlargement of secretory cavity. Plastids _(*ORANGE*)_ in disc cells produce secretions called lipoplasts which synthesize quantities of lipophilic substances that accumulate outside the plasma membrane, migrating into the endoplasmic reticular cytoplasm and through the plasma membrane and cell wall into the secretory cavity where they form vesicles _(*BLUE*)_ in the secretory cavity. Vesicles in contact with the subcuticular wall release contents that contribute to the growth of the cuticle during the enlargement of the secretory cavity. THC occurs in the walls, fibrillar matrix & other contents surrounding the vesicles, but not in the vesicles. Trace amounts of THC is present in the disc cells. 






*photo by:* Eirik


*When to harvest your trichomes* 
There are several schools of thought as to when it is the time to harvest. I shall attempt to explain how you can determine the harvesting time that will produce the most favorable psychoactive effect for your individual preferences. 

We are most concerned with the capitate-stalked trichomes, as these contain the overwhelming majority of the psychoactive cannabinoids _(THC, THCV, CBN)_. Different cannabinoids affect the high in a multifaceted manner. 

*THC:* 
delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol & delta-8-tetrahydrocannabinol - THC mimics the action of anandamide, a neurotransmitter produced naturally in the body, which binds with the cannabinoid receptors in the brain to produce the ?high? associated with marijuana. THC possesses high UV-B _(280-315 nm)_ absorption properties. 

*THCV:* 
tetrahydrocannabivarin - prevalent in certain South African and Southeast Asian strains of cannabis. It is said to produce a ?clearer high? & seems to possess many of the therapeutic properties of THC. 

*CBD:* 
cannabidiol - previously believed to be psychoactive, or to contribute to the high by interacting with other cannabinoids, conversely the most recent research indicates that CBD has negligible effect on the high, it is however a strong anti-inflammatory, and may take the edge off some THC effects, such as anxiety. CBD as a non-psychoactive cannabinoid appears to be helpful for many medical conditions. CBD biosynthesizes into cannabinol (CBN) & tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). 

*CBN:* 
cannabinol - a degradation product of THC, produces a depressant effect, ?fuzzy? forehead. 

*CBC:* 
cannabichromene - non-psychoactive , a precursor to THC. 

*CBG:* 
cannabigerol - non-psychoactive, hemp strains often posses elevated levels of CBG while possessing only trace amounts of THC. 

Heavy trichome production is not necessarily an indication of a potent plant. Some hemp strains have moderate layers of trichomes yet pack only a strong headache. In a drug strain, a thick layer of trichomes is a symbol that it may well posses an elevated potency level, but it is certainly not a guarantee. 

What defines a cannabis drug strain is the plant's ability to produce THC & THCV. 

A small 25x or stronger pocket microscope, which can be picked up inexpensively at an electronics store like Radio Shack, works well for getting a closer peek at your trichome development. We are examining are the capitate stalked glandular trichomes, the coloration of these gland heads can vary between strains and maturity. Most strains start with clear or slightly amber heads which gradually become cloudy or opaque when THC levels have peaked and are beginning to degrade. Regardless of the initial color of the secretory cavity, with careful observation you should be able to see a _change in coloration_ as maturity levels off. 

Some cultivators wait for about half of the secretory cavities to go opaque before harvesting, to ensure maximum THC levels in the finished product. Of course nothing tells the truth more than your own perception, so try samples at various stages to see what is best for you & the _phenotype_ your are growing. While you may be increasing the total THC level in the bud by allowing half of the glands to go opaque, the bud will also have a larger percentage of THC breakdown products such as CBN, which is why some people choose to harvest earlier while most of the secretory cavities are still clear. 

Indica varieties will usually have a 10-15 day harvest window to work with. Sativas and Indica/Sativa hybrids often have an extended period to work with. 






*photo by:* Eirik






*photo by:* Proof_of_the_pudding
The figures above denotes clear trichomes with green arrows, the cloudy trichomes with yellow arrows & the red arrows mark the amber trichomes. 

*Why did trichomes evolve in nature?* 
Cannabis has evolved trichomes for a multitude of uses in nature, some of these require THC & other cannabinoids to be effective, and others that do not. 

*Insect Protection:* 
Many insects find the thick coating of trichomes unpleasant, this offers a level of protection for the developing seeds. 

*Animals:* 
The layer of trichomes and cystolith hairs makes cannabis less palatable to many herbivores & omnivores. 

*Desiccation:* 
The layer of trichomes helps to 'insulate' the pistilate (female) flower from low humidity levels and high wind. 

*UV-B Light:* 
UV-B light is harmful to living things, THC has very high UV-B adsorption properties, thus cannabis evolution may have favored the evolution of genotypes that produced these THC laden capitate-stalked trichomes as a built in 'sun-screen' for protection against UV-B light rays. 

*Fungal Protection:* 
Some of the compounds present in the trichomes actually inhibit the growths of some types of fungus. 

Quite possibly, the most important reason for the evolution of the THC laden capitate-stalked trichomes is the intercession of man in the natural selection process, favoring genotypes that produce copious amounts of THC laden trichomes.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey people, that was some nice information. I kinda liked that "*photo by:* Eirik" shot, maybe I am stoned but that looked like a huge penis.

Actually, it was nice that it touched upon "(THC, THCV, CBN)" these are very important, and help to determine the type of high that you will get. There is actually a technique, floating around using sulfuric acid, which turns the CBN's, & CBD's into THC, but that's a little off the subject now.
Peace


----------



## green_nobody (Mar 20, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> Hey people, that was some nice information. I kinda liked that "*photo by:* Eirik" shot, maybe I am stoned but that looked like a huge penis.
> 
> Actually, it was nice that it touched upon "(THC, THCV, CBN)" these are very important, and help to determine the type of high that you will get. There is actually a technique, floating around using sulfuric acid, which turns the CBN's, & CBD's into THC, but that's a little off the subject now.
> Peace


oh i'm glad that im not the only one with that thought that pic freaked me out at first, damn mid west upbringing


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 20, 2007)

lol, yeah I wanted to blame in on being catholic!


----------



## green_nobody (Mar 20, 2007)

that is not just your problem, okay i'm off, have to see my priest, lil confession to do


----------



## peoples805 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Guys it feels good to be a neebee and be able to pass on some knoewledge. Herer is the lates pic.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 25, 2007)

People, whats with the jar of liquid and all those huge ass leaves?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Mar 25, 2007)

Have you never heard of JOG videoman.

Jar of green

I think hes growing in it, he surely cant be drying or curing in it,..............can he?


----------



## ak48weed (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks like a small scale water curing setup. I just hope its not capped. Good for a low-smell cure.


----------



## abudsmoker (Mar 25, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> People, whats with the jar of liquid and all those huge ass leaves?


 
hell you got a link about curing man. your promoting this method of cure then you ask whats with the water...


----------



## peoples805 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for having my back Abudsmoker, no i didnt trim the leaves should i have trimmed, Teh directions led me to believe to plop the whole bud in, 
Here is whats attached to those huge ass leaves. I see you guys Got Jokes. LOL


----------



## babygro (Mar 27, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> Jimmy, I think this is false_......"Real Amber trichomes only happen on a very few varieties (mainly sativa dominant), the order is clear, clear slightly pale yellow, ie [going amber], to clear red amber. [at all stages they remain jewel clear]
> With most varieties (indica dominant) you get clear trichomes then slightly cloudy finally milky."_
> 
> I believe that indica dominant do indeed get amber in color.


V-man

He's quite correct. You're getting confused between the 'clear amber' degradation of certain varities usually Sativa dominant plants and the 'cloudy or dark amber' degradation of Indica dominant plants. The difference is - the 'clear amber' is the equivalent of the Indica dominant 'milky/cloudy'.

Both types will ultimately degrade to dark cloudy brown as the THC oxidises and and breaks down, but the difference is essentially the path they both take to get to that stage.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 27, 2007)

I realize the water cure, but all those huge leaves? I wouldn't smoke those leaves.
Peace


abudsmoker said:


> hell you got a link about curing man. your promoting this method of cure then you ask whats with the water...


----------



## wildwilly420 (Apr 12, 2007)

this might help some


----------



## reeffermadness (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Videoman again for really good information.


----------



## Roseman (Apr 21, 2007)

I've never saved those leaves, we used to give them to our little brothers or use them for mulch when we was growing outdoors.
If you water cure the leaves, are they good for smoking?


----------



## bapro (Apr 26, 2007)

for those people who say its hard to use the microscope on the plant, get some common sense and cut a little piece of a leaf on the bud you want to test, put the piece on a black or dark background and THEN use the microscope......


----------



## Roseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Back years ago, the right time to harvest was when the weatherman said the first frost was going to be tomorrow. Then we'd be in the woods the night before, just a chopping.
Back then, the rules for growing were plant on Good Friday, water as often as possible with lake, stream or river water, feed tham as much fish emulsion as you could without yellowing the leaves, and harvest when the first frost was coming !
We were so ignorant...we thought we we smart not mixing male and females..sativa 8 to 10 feet tall and we only manicured buds for personal use. almost everything went into the bag back then.


----------



## eastlosg1 (Apr 27, 2007)

I might have a miccroscope


----------



## o2tangoagn (Jun 9, 2007)

Great photos & information in that article. Is that bud ready to be harvested?

Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## o2tangoagn (Jun 9, 2007)

Christ!!

What a great article. You must be working on a PHD in Flora.

Thanks for all the good information. 

O2


----------



## Js1skill (Mar 23, 2009)

Legendary thread ! 

respect! really saved my grow....
THANKS!
$


----------



## illthrilla (Mar 26, 2009)

this is an awesome post! i think this should be locked and sticky'ed because its very informative and has lots of pics. if this gets sticky'ed, maybe people wont ask "am i done yet?" so often. i doubt it though.

and furthermore, i think any new posts asking if they're done should get only one reply with a link to the radioshack scope and a link to this post


----------



## be more curious (Mar 26, 2009)

Roseman...jeez river/lake water only? First frost? I am going to +REP just for atleast admitting to that. The old growers did one thing very well, give us information on what does and does not work. They took on trail and error and we have been spoiled ever since.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 26, 2009)

What so many people seem to not understand is there is not a singular point in time in the maturing of pot plants that is the perfect time for everyone to harvest. Over the nearly four decades I have grown pot I have countless times been asked or read on sites like this people asking when is the best time to harvest. 

While there is a window of opportunity in which the overall best results can be achieved there is still variance within that window of opportunity and depending on each individuals tastes/likes/wishes what it the very best time for Joe to harvest is never going to be the very best time for Frank or Jane to harvest. 

Something else that so many seem to not know or not understand, or possibly just fail to mention, is that plants need not be harvested at one time. Individual plants can be taken when they are at a point were they will be the very best according to the growers likes and wishes and the same can be said about portions of individual plants. 

Anyone who has grown for long and learned anything has discovered that plants will not reach the exact same level or degree of maturing at the same time and for that fact neither will all the buds on each individual plant so it is very difficult to have one single time where an entire harvest will give someone precisely what they want. 

Many people are just not that picky, especially commercial growers, but some growers want their entire harvest, or at least as much of it as is possible, to be what they want it to be and to do that can require harvesting over a somewhat short period of time, taking individual plants and even portions of individual plants at different times. 

If someone likes more of a head high and will harvest when their trichomes are milky white to avoid any amber trichomes will they harvest when some trichomes are milky white and some are clear, which means the THC level is not as high as it can get and the additional growth that would occur while that portion of the plant fully matures is lost thus slightly reducing ones yield? If they do they will not only not get what they want the most they will slightly lose. If someone wants more of a couch-lock stone and will harvest when their plant&#8217;s trichomes are amber will they wait for the last trichomes to turn amber and end up with part of their trichomes brown and end up with an inferior product just to assure that the last of their trichomes had turned amber? I tend to doubt it. 

I have had plants where some trichomes were beginning to turn amber while others were still clear. In cases like that when is the precisely best time to harvest so someone ends up with what they want the most? The answer is to harvest different plants and different portions of each plant at different times. That of course means there is no single precise perfect time to harvest even when it comes to an individual and even less of a single precise perfect time for everyone to harvest.

Over the decades so very many people have asked when should I harvest? Well anyone that gives them a single time to harvest an entire crop no matter what their information is based on will steer someone in at least a somewhat wrong direction. It can be because their personal preferences and tastes and likes are not the same as the person they are advising and it can also be because the plants the person they are advising is growing are maturing at different times and different rates meaning there is no single precise perfect time to harvest them all or even to harvest entire plants at one time. 

Again though many people are simply not that picky, plus their natural impatience factors in, so they tend to take them all at the same time regardless of what error they may be making by doing so. 

I myself find that to be an odd phenomenon. A person waits for so very long to harvest and has hopes of achieving optimal results and then at the end they do something that assures they will not achieve optimal results. 

If someone just put in the time and effort to attempt to achieve optimal results then why would they not harvest over some period of time that would then give them optimal results? Having waited so long should it really be all that difficult to spread out a harvest over roughly several days if the results is a crop that gives them what they most want? The difference in time in relation to what they have already put into their crop is absolutely minimal so why should such a small amount of time be enough for someone to accept something less than they could otherwise achieve? 

It makes no sense to me whatsoever to harvest all at one time if someone is growing for their own personal consumption. If they are commercial growers I can understand it because people who buy just want to get high or stoned and they take whatever they can get and as long as it gets them off at least to a certain degree they are happy. But if someone is growing for themselves why would they not want to end up with their entire crop, or at least as much as it as is humanly possible, to be the very best that it can possibly be?

Maybe the very best advice that I can give to anyone new or fairly new to growing, and harvesting, would be to say have patience grasshopper, Rome wasn&#8217;t built in a day and neither was Syracuse.


----------



## Nancy Botwinz Budz (Mar 26, 2009)

splifman said:


> Videoman, have you experienced the same type of problems with the magnifying glass that I mentioned in my last post? I have had a real hard time getting a good look at the trichomes because you have to touch the device up to the flower in order for it to work. Have you had this problem as well?


Snip off a small bud leaf and set it on a stable surface... like a table. Then look at the trichs.


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 26, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> It makes no sense to me whatsoever to harvest all at one time if someone is growing for their own personal consumption.
> 
> Maybe the very best advice that I can give to anyone new or fairly new to growing, and harvesting, would be to say have patience grasshopper, Rome wasnt built in a day and neither was Syracuse.


Here, here... I started getting amber trichs this week in some places, not others... I like a zippy high, so I'm looking for 5-10% amber at the most.

I've been harvesting all week.. little bit here, little there. Had a big cola start rolling amber yesterday, so down she came... 3 still standing.


----------



## prasinogerikodendro (Jun 2, 2009)

I have to say a big thank you for all these information,the pictures etc..I am currently trying to figure out if my plants have reached their maturity and all this feedback came exactly when I needed it~
thanx a lot for your work dude!
big up!


----------



## lock (Jun 13, 2009)

ya i got the radioshack scope but dont know where to look at on the plant for these trichoms??


----------



## o2tangoagn (Jun 14, 2009)

This is still a great thread to review prior to harvest.

Thanks again, O2


----------



## Anjinsan (Jun 22, 2009)

I just bought that radio shack microscope today. Still mostly clear with a few turning cloudy. Will check again in a week I guess.


----------



## Reeny (Jun 23, 2009)

Instead of trying to place the magnifying glass up to the bud try cutting a small portion of the leaf from close to the bud and check that for the trichomes.


----------



## mcpskills2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

splifman said:


> Videoman, have you experienced the same type of problems with the magnifying glass that I mentioned in my last post? I have had a real hard time getting a good look at the trichomes because you have to touch the device up to the flower in order for it to work. Have you had this problem as well?


 Im having he same problem. Not sure if it's the microscope of me. will I damage the trichomes if I touch the scope to the plant?


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 5, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> The answer is to harvest different plants and different portions of each plant at different times. That of course means there is no single precise perfect time to harvest even when it comes to an individual and even less of a single precise perfect time for everyone to harvest.
> 
> If someone just put in the time and effort to attempt to achieve optimal results then why would they not harvest over some period of time that would then give them optimal results? Having waited so long should it really be all that difficult to spread out a harvest over roughly several days if the results is a crop that gives them what they most want?


My initial decision to progressively harvest was based on lack of physical ability to do it all at once. The great side effect will be letting all of the buds possible develop to their potential, instead of having several different levels of maturity in one harvest. It's not just a matter of preference for medical users; we also need consistency!


----------



## timrichards (Sep 5, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> My initial decision to progressively harvest was based on lack of physical ability to do it all at once.


If I'm reading into this the way I would like to see it (although I'm sure it has more to do with pain), in that you have many plants to harvest, it sounds like a problem I wouldn't mind having.


----------



## sparki (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey i just got that one from radio shack...its one of my funnest toys haha...small so a lil tricky to use though...hard to keep stable


----------



## Relaxed (Sep 6, 2009)

think that sucker needs some getting used to for sure. Note bottom focus first then play with zoom top function...Kind of frustrating at first....


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 6, 2009)

Don&#8217;t bother to try to hover over a bud or leaf with the Radio Shack mini-scope. It will drive you bonkers trying to see what you want and need to see. 
&#12288;
Instead cut a small portion of a bud leaf off and place in on a counter or table or something flat and that has a color where the leaf will stand out more and then place the mini-scope down on top of it and look. 

If you need to be more sure and check an actual bud, not a bad idea at all .. the first part was really more to watch your trichs until they appear to be close to the right color and not to make a final decision to chop by, cut a bit off of a few buds at different levels of your plants and again place them on something flat so you can then place the scope in a stationary position above the bud bits and then better be able to have a good clear look at your trichs.


----------



## sparki (Sep 9, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> Dont bother to try to hover over a bud or leaf with the Radio Shack mini-scope. It will drive you bonkers trying to see what you want and need to see.
> &#12288;
> Instead cut a small portion of a bud leaf off and place in on a counter or table or something flat and that has a color where the leaf will stand out more and then place the mini-scope down on top of it and look.
> 
> If you need to be more sure and check an actual bud, not a bad idea at all .. the first part was really more to watch your trichs until they appear to be close to the right color and not to make a final decision to chop by, cut a bit off of a few buds at different levels of your plants and again place them on something flat so you can then place the scope in a stationary position above the bud bits and then better be able to have a good clear look at your trichs.


 
good idea that what i was doing while looking at hash...ya even just the fans blowing will make in impossible....but ya i am getting more used to it though....one tip is to just put it on 30x and just move it away or closer for focus...knobs are on the tighter side


----------



## Grow Info (Sep 6, 2011)

Great Info from babygro. I will definately chop down when the trichs become cloudy.

I have just purchased this scope from Radioshack (last one lol, all the outdoor growers must be going now) and I am very proud of the quality for the price of $12.99.

Zoomed in to 100X is excellent quality image of the trichomes.

CUT OFF a piece of leaf covered in trichs to look at on a table, don't hold over the plant, as somebody said. This will solve the steadness problem.

NOTE: Sometimes the trichs around a few other clear trichs, may seem cloudy. However, do not think that they are ready yet! I have noticed that it could be the focus. While in focus in one area, it may be just a little out of focus in another area, thus causing some to seem clear and others cloudy, when really all are clear. Therefore, always play with your focus in a certain area for a while and make sure your certain on the trichs color. Don't chop your baby down too early!


----------



## lakersfan64133 (Sep 7, 2011)

going to the shack


----------



## outdoors hunter (Sep 7, 2011)

Ive got a shacks micro and I just cut a small piece of leaf off and looked at it, to me it was 80% milky and 20% amber but I thought I read somewhere the leaves will turn first, but then I clipped a little off one of the main buds and it looked 90% milky and 10% amber, I was gonna let the plant go another two weeks for its suppose to be ready mid Sept. and were not quite there yet. Any thoughts or suggestions, I cant take pic,


----------

